

Show HN: Content Recommendations Based on What You Tweet About - AlexOrtiz201
https://www.rallyverse.com/showcase.html

======
Rainymood
(1) What semantic analysis do you use?

(2) The 'follow @Ralleyverse' move is scumbaggy imho, I clicked 'sign me up'
but quickly noticed it before the next page loaded. Scumbag move.

(3) It's taking quite a long while ... might edit this post when it works

edit: Results were meh, but that's probably because I rarely tweet anyway.
Cool app to use once, but maybe start thinking about ways to have people use
it more than once?

~~~
AlexOrtiz201
Thanks rainymood, not really scumbagging, it was more of we can DM you if you
request a demo, I tried to make it obvious by putting it right under the auth
button. Any suggestions? We also just added an input where you can just use
the handle unstead of auth'ing. Yea we definitely rely on your tweets, we see
what you talk about and suggest content based on that. This isn't meant to be
used more then once really, but that's a great point, we should link to the
actual product page. Thanks again for the feedback rainy!

------
bfstein
I'm on Safari, so I don't know if that changes anything, but the UI is broken
to the point of being unusable. I can't seem to click through any of my
results to actual articles, and the scrolling is VERY broken.

~~~
AlexOrtiz201
Thanks bfstein, what version of safari, I'm running it fine on my computer,
mac Safari 6.2.5. I'll get this fixed as soon as you let me know. Thanks for
checking it out.

------
AlexOrtiz201
Try out HN, tell me what you think!

